# New tire from Interco?



## godwin32

Someone on the HL forum posted that he received an email from Interco about a new tire thats due out in March or April. Does anyone have any info about this? I'm about to buy some new tires for my Sportsman but don't want to jump the gun if they come out with something better than the Vamps. I trail ride and very rarely need a tire like a Law or Back.


----------



## Bootlegger

I am sponsored by Interco....I got an email last October saying that....then the lady I talk to at Interco did tell me it was a Mud Tire they were working on. Not really sure about anything though.


----------



## godwin32

Would you happen to know anything about the molds being moved back to the U.S. and it causing a shortage of Vampires?


----------



## Bootlegger

I actually ask about that...cause you know they moved them from Mexico....They actually have boat loads of them right now sitting off shore of EDL's and so on. They canno bring them a shore because of some kinda tax with that the US is now wanting ir something of that nature...they have been sitting there since last November.


----------



## godwin32

Thanks for the info. I guess I'll be waiting till April to see what new comes out.


----------



## tacoma_2002

I talked to a guy when I ordered my TSL's a few weeks ago, and he mentioned something about a new tire that Interco has had in R&D for a while now. He didn't make any mention of when the release was, nor did I ask any details, but I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Bootlegger

tacoma....I know they have been trying out one tire for over a year now....thats the one I wanna see. She said I may like it better than an EDL.....that would be hard cause I love them.


----------



## tacoma_2002

That's probably the one this fella was talking about. I'm excited .


----------



## Bootlegger

Me too...


----------



## Crawfishie!!

here are the pics of my wifes that we have been looking for. As far as we have been told by everyone, these tires are not in production anymore. Maybe this tire you are speaking of might be something similar to this?? They are 26x13x12. Yes that is correct, a 13" wide tire....


----------



## phreebsd

maxxis makes a 13.5 wide tire.


----------



## Polaris425

the majority of those old super swampers were 13.5's


----------



## tacoma_2002

I had a set of 13's on my old '88 300 back in the day...talk about WIDE!


----------



## Crawfishie!!

i think what i was talkin about was the vampire tires.....i dont think interco is gonna produce that tire anymore, feel free to correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Bootlegger

Brutally Muddin said:


> i think what i was talkin about was the vampire tires.....i dont think interco is gonna produce that tire anymore, feel free to correct me if i'm wrong.


 No....they are. I know they are the EDL's anyway...its just there hung up on a boat right now...lol


----------



## phreebsd

Ive learned that the new tire from interco is called the Black Mamba. 
it's a pure mud tire and still slated to be "released in a few months"


----------



## Crawfishie!!

any pics of these yet?


----------



## derk

I wish we could see some teaser pics or something....


----------



## phreebsd

me too. i'm very interested in seeing it!


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

Interco say's 30" and up. No plans for anything smaller with the new Black Mamba.
No one has pics. There is only one prototype and no one is allowed to see it without handing over camera's and cell phones.


----------



## Bootlegger

Interco is my sponsor....I will let you all know how they do...LOL! I have talking back & forth via email with my contact lady....they are going to be very good from what she says.


----------



## derk

Boot since the tire is probably already being tested, i'm surprised they havent sent you a set to "test" or atleast pics? Now that would be cool if they did:rockn:.

Either way when they come out and they look and perform as well as Interco says, they'll probably be hard to get a hold of for a while? I'm just assuming and thinking out loud.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

im ready to see some pics


----------



## Bootlegger

derk said:


> Boot since the tire is probably already being tested, i'm surprised they havent sent you a set to "test" or atleast pics? Now that would be cool if they did:rockn:.
> 
> Either way when they come out and they look and perform as well as Interco says, they'll probably be hard to get a hold of for a while? I'm just assuming and thinking out loud.



They will be a nice tire I am sure. I want some more EDL's...but still can't get them. They are my favorite tire for racing. She said that I would be able to get some when the time comes...but they won't show anyone any pics....I just lonely ole mud racer...LOL! but I ain't buying nothing I can't see.


----------



## drtj

any update on the new tires?


----------



## joemel

yeah is there an update im interested now


----------



## Bootlegger

I asked a few weeks ago and still haven't gotten an answer myself.


----------



## mudrider28

Heres the Email I got from Interco on Friday, April 09, 2010. Hi Troy...thank you for your inquiry. Yes it is true the tire is called the Black Mamba and should be ready in the next 60-90 days. Sizes will start at 32.5x10-14 and down. Thank you for your interest in our products. If this tire does ever happen, it better be good for all the hipe that was going on about it on Highlifter.


----------



## Polaris425

32*.5* ??? HAHA! NICE! TAKE THAT GORILLA! :rockn:


----------



## blue beast

they need to release some pics of the tire


----------



## Bootlegger

Its a strictly mud tire from what they have told me from my sponsor contact. I hope thay make it a 28x10x12....lol


----------



## mudrider28

Polaris425 said:


> 32*.5* ??? HAHA! NICE! TAKE THAT GORILLA! :rockn:


LOL, but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## mudrider28

Bootlegger said:


> Its a strictly mud tire from what they have told me from my sponsor contact. I hope thay make it a 28x10x12....lol


As the email I got from them said "Sizes will start at 32.5x10-14 and down." So chances are there will be a 28x10-12.


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy

i here these will be extremely heavy is that true also?


----------



## Guest

32.5" tire is not going to be light. Especially a pure mud tire. Figure it's going to be 6 ply and probably have at least a 2" tred bar of some sort (probably more like 3"). I don't think you can make a pure mud tire that size and be as light as an outlaw. Just look at the "Terminators". Awesome tire's but weigh a ton! Hey, i might be wrong about this (and i hope i am) but i'm just going off what is in production now.


----------



## jctgumby

The last I read they are reported to weigh in at around 77 lbs.


----------



## Bootlegger

If they really weigh that much they wasted their time....lol


----------



## DTX

jctgumby said:


> The last I read they are reported to weigh in at around 77 lbs.


 I believe that included the weight of a 14" wheel. Not that it isn't still extremely heavy, but if you subtract the weight of the wheel the actual tire weight isn't quite as bad.


----------



## lilbigtonka

yeah right considering at 32 back is around 60-65 with a wheel and that alone is hard enough to turn add another 10lbs or more on each corner. to turn those that will be a accomplishment by itself


----------



## mudrider28

I think i heard that they were supposed to be around 72 or 74 lbs. Thats alot. But that is for the 32.5". Hopefully the smaller tires (around 30" or smaller) will be lighter, or else I think they just made a big waste of time.


----------



## Bootlegger

I just talked with Pattie from Interco. She said they will be released in about 60 days. I for got to ask her the weight but will email her and ask her that. I think I am going to go back to racing with EDL's though.


----------



## tacoma_2002

I say the tire will be a Outlaw/Silverback knockoff.

Probably with the same basic tread design with some little tread in the voids, but who knows?


----------



## Bootlegger

I will let you all know what she tells me. IMO It will be a Vampire of some type. I love the EDL's.


----------



## CTD06

any updates yet on these tires?


----------



## Mr Mayor

I have a question.... Didn't Interco just file chapter 11? (Sorry to stir the pot there, but I know I read that someplace recently, maybe even here?)

Either way 70 lbs rim and tire is hella-heavy...

MM


----------



## bigblackrancher

here is what i was told on these tires: The sizes in the Black Mamba are; 32.5x10.00-14, 30x10.00-12, 30x10.00-14 and 
27x10.00-12. All have been sampled and approved for production. Production is 
just now being scheduled and if all goes well we expect to begin receiving tires 
in about the next 40 to 60 days. We will not have the final specifications for 
a few weeks but the size markings for OD and Cross Section will be very close 
for these two dimensions.


----------



## phreebsd

Mr Mayor said:


> I have a question.... Didn't Interco just file chapter 11?
> 
> MM


no sir.


----------



## HondaGuy

I was told it was Denman tire that filed Chapter 11 not Interco, not sure if thats what happenned or not but thats what I was told.


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy

anyword or pictures of these?


----------



## CoonassMudBoy

*New Interco Black Mamba*

I seen a the new tire interco is coming out with.it makes the gorilla silverback look like a monkey.Its called a black mamba.the one i seen was 32.5 inches tall.the grips are huge.about 3 inches i think.or 2 1/2.they are paddles pretty much spaced about 6 inches apart.with a little square in the middle of the mud lugs to ride smoother on the hard ground.they tires are sick.if you are a mud racer or hardcore mud rider i suggest these tires.the mud grips go all the way around the tire.so they have grips on the side of the tire about 3 inches tall to.no need for crushlock rims.these tires are just amazing.when i was looking at them i fell in love with them.


----------



## Polaris425

Why didnt you take a few pictures?


----------



## tacoma_2002

AH-HA! I WAS RIGHT!

Pic's or it didn't happen!


----------



## Metal Man

Not your typical 1st post.


----------



## swampthing

CoonassMudBoy: WHAT THE HELL MAN!!!!! ya can't just leave us like this.....how bout pics? Run back there and get some pics PLEEEEEEEEEZE!!! Oh ya, welcome to MIMB pal :bigok:


----------



## kylej1291

no kiddin i might be tradin in the 31's fo some 30's or 32.5's lol. it sounds good at lease.


----------



## walker

:worthless:


thats all i'm saying .. till i see pictures all this info is nonsense


----------



## Polaris425

Yep..... 

We have here, a man who is a dealer, who has interco as a sponsor, and has contacts at interco itself, he hasnt even seen pics...


Then we have some dude, nobody knows him, signs up, 1 post, and says he's seen them in person............


not callin anyone a liar  BUT........... When you compare the info... :nutkick:


----------



## meangreen360

Either someone is lying or they saw some terminators and got them confused with the black mamba's.


----------



## phreebsd

^ now that's the best explanation ive heard so far.
i bet you are right!


----------



## tacoma_2002

It's all BULL!

My neighbor has the first ever set on his Snapper....7spd shift on-the-fly....

...I'm just sayin'


----------



## walker

actually i wasn't gin to say anything but i am debuting them 1st time in public at the mimb 2nd annual meet and greet . but don't tell interco that i told yall early . i will get in trouble


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ haha...jokes on you walker!! 

I already got them on wild man's electric john deere tractor!! Lmao


----------



## walker

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ haha...jokes on you walker!!
> 
> I already got them on wild man's electric john deere tractor!! Lmao


 
bwhahahaha dang interco .. they told me i had the 1st set too.. you been doin ok


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^^^
well...i could complain, but it wouldn't do any good....lol


----------



## walker

i know the feeling dale !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jctgumby

Any new updates on these???


----------



## walker

yep it was a hoax !!!!!!!!! i'm just waiting on the 39.5 boggers to come in a 14 inch rim so i can run them


----------



## filthyredneck

^I got dibs on the terminators when that happens lol


----------



## jctgumby

I have kinda gotten interested in those Terminators...Thinking about either trying the 29.5 Terminators or maybe going to 31 Laws


----------



## filthyredneck

gumby if your considering a diff tire and are interested in the Terminators then i'd definitely go with the 32s... I just got my 31 Laws last week and have only got to try them in one hole so cant really give my opinion of them yet. I can't see gettin rid of the PROVEN 29.5 Laws to get 29.5 Terminators, but if your gonna go bigger then I could see doin that. I seen walkers new 32s in action and MAN! Them are some bad azz tires...me likes!


----------



## walker

jct i wish we could have videoed me cutting up before my belt decided it had enough... the terminators will be very popular when people see what they can do .. trust me i had 32 backs now i have the 32 terminators i am not regretting my purchase they have impressed me so far .. cause i was worried about them being all show and no go but them dudes get down to business


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I'm definitely in gonna be in the market for some new wheels/tires once the big lift is on....looking at those terminators!!


----------



## walker

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> I'm definitely in gonna be in the market for some new wheels/tires once the big lift is on....looking at those terminators!!


get them thats all i'm saying dale !!!! lol


----------



## tacoma_2002

TTT?


----------



## jbadon

..........


----------



## phreebsd

there's no news yet but they do have the interforce tire that you might have not seen.
it comes in 30x8-14 and 27x7.5-14


----------



## byrd

here is the interforce. the 30s come in at 35lbs


----------



## Polaris425

Thats a very plain looking tire. Looks like it would be good for racing and thats about it. There arnt even any sippies?


----------



## CTD06

It looks like it came off of a farm tractor. We have some that look identical...


----------



## byrd

well it is a agriculture tire but its made for atvs. the claim its for the atv to make it fit in the narrow rows for crops


----------



## jbadon

rice n cains?


----------



## phreebsd

"In agricultural applications it is used as a puddle tire to create drainage channels in fields."

i guess those are the rows?


----------



## CTD06

I bet they would be descent in the mud


----------



## byrd

yup u got it phreebsd. the rows are the drainage


----------



## phreebsd

i always wanted my own farm.


----------



## tacoma_2002

I had a ant farm once....those lazy things didn't grow crap!


----------



## Eight

Farms are a lot of work. Plus all the equipment to run one is expensive.


----------



## MS Mud Militia

This the new mamba. They are in 30" and 27" only from what I can see.


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah we have a thread about it already........

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9140


----------

